# Church of the Lightweight



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Right, posting rules in this thread are simple.

When you take something off your car or put something new back on, weigh it as accurately as you can in kilo's and grams and post the numbers up here. We'll gradually build up a library of what weighs what.

I'll begin....

Leather heated front seats and runners.... each 22.5kg... x 2 = 45kg

VT


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

daft rear weight: 16.7kg
rear tow hook and bolts: 2kg
QS battery line +4.8kg
spare tire: 15kg

all using scales


----------



## andy68 (Aug 22, 2010)

Air con off an AUQ 180 16.3 KG


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Let's get this party started! I have done a ton of weight reduction in my roadster and got it down to 1,133 kg. This is what I have put on the scale through my journey (obviously I didn't weigh everything removed, but the big items that had my attention were logged in my notes):

Weight reduction:

- wheel liners 15 lbs/ 6.8kg
- factory seats 40 lbs/18kg -- **reduction over standard part*
- front under tray 5 lbs/ 2.2kg
- small battery 20 lbs /9.7kg -- **reduction over standard part*
- All emission systems 40 lbs/18.1kg
- rear counter weight 37 lbs/16.7kg
- steering wheel/airbags 26 lbs/11.7kg
- roadster rear panel/bracket 28 lbs /13kg
- triangle dash supports 5 lbs/ 2.2kg
- Sound system 12 lbs /5.4kg
- Spare tire/jack 40 lbs/18.1kg
- Miscellaneous trunk panels 5 lbs / 2.2kg
- A/C 25 lbs / 11.3kg
- AWIC 40 lbs/ 18.1kg 
- Bumper crash bars 17 lbs / 7.7kg
- Bonnet Stock 12.2 Kg CF 7.2 Kg 11lbs/5kg-- **reduction over standard part*
- Glove box 10 lbs / 4.5kg
- Lower dash panel 6 lbs /2.7kg
- Misc plastc interior pieces 20 lbs/ 9.7kg
- Carpet 25 lbs/ 11.3kg
- Convertible top 85 lbs/ 38.5kg
- Rear bulkhead 5 lbs/ 2.2kg
- Door window assembly 75 lbs / 34.1kg
- Dash 30 lbs/ 13.6kg
- HVAC 20 lbs/ 9.7kg
- Sun visors 3 lbs/ 1.3kg
- Boot spoiler 13 lbs/ 5.8kg
- Evap pump 5 lbs / 2.2kg
- Sound deadening 10 lbs/ 4.5kg
- Under belly panels 8 lbs/ 3.6kg
- Grill 3 lbs / 1.3kg
- Short alu exhaust 27 lbs/12.2kg -- **reduction over standard parts*
- Wipers/alarm horn 7 lbs/ 3.1kg
- Unused wiring 10 lbs/ 4.5kg
- Dash cross bar 11 lbs /4.9kg
- IC cross tube 10 lbs/ 4.5kg

My goal is 2,400 lbs/1,088 kg race weight with canvas top off. Things to do:

Aluminium propeller shaft
Lexan windshield 
Lightweight brakes
Lightweight 15" wheels/tires


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> - IC cross tube 10 lbs/ 4.5kg


NO. YOU. DIDN'T.


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

CollecTTor said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > - IC cross tube 10 lbs/ 4.5kg
> ...


Posted the weight because I removed mine to finish my custom one. No need to have a huge tube with overhang on both sides when a lighter, more compact replacement can be fabbed to replace the structural fucntion of the stock tube. I think I can get it down to 3-4 lbs for a 6 lbs weight saving. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The V6 has the IC brace fitted as found on the 1.8, it is not needed on the V6.
4.5kg saved.
V6 OEM calipers = 8kg, Tarox B34 caliper = 3.4kg.
4.6kg X 2 = 9.2kg saved.
V6 OEM 32mm discs = 10kg, Tarox disc = 7kg.
3kg X 2 = 6kg saved.
OEM 18" Ronal rims = 16kg, Schmidt rim = 10.5kg
5.5kg X 4 = 22kg saved.
Rear seats & bench est. 30kg. Delete cover and QS bar = 10kg est.
20kg est. saved.
Aux rad and hoses.
5kg est. saved.
OEM Air inlet plenum = 14kg, SRI intake = 5kg.
9kg saved.
Dummy battery box & trim cover delete.
1kg saved.

Steve


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> CollecTTor said:
> 
> 
> > Madmax199 said:
> ...


 8)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys, just to clarify.....no estimated weights please otherwise we'll end up with a fishermans tale list, which is largely worthless when someone's trying to lose grams or ounces at some point.

Only list specific items with the weight in kg & g's and/or lbs & oz's. Also be specific as you can with the on's and off's, for example seats....say what they are and the build up including rails and brackets that way members can really home in on the lightweight stuff. The more accurate we can get this list the more useful it will be as a reference for the future for members going down this route. My mate Stephen (ex Ferrari F1 operation) runs his own company where the only function is saving weight for the motorsports industry. The grams and ounces add up; going from steel to titanium, aluminium or even plastic bolts can make a significant difference to the end game. My discussions with him about his work with Gordon Murray on the Maclaren F1 road car were fascinating. Every fixing had to be approved by Murray and that included the thickness of washers. We don't need to get to that level, but you get my point.

Thanks

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> We don't need to get to that level, but you get my point.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> VT


ooooo but we'd like too! :lol:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

This piece is 825g...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

You ready...

Cd Changer inc. metal bracket - 2.82kg


Drivers side speaker - 0.59kg


Passenger side speaker with crossover thing - 0.70kg


Steering wheel - 1.66kg


Steering Wheel Airbag - 1.57kg


Concert Stereo - 1.53kg


Ashtray/Drawer - 0.34kg


Seatbelt - 1.09kg


Gearstick plastic bracket - 0.12kg


Luggage net buckles - 0.47kg


1no. Door Cill plastic trim - 0.22kg


Tunnel plastic/hidden tray - 1.03kg


Ceiling rear trim - 0.29kg


Climate control surround - 0.21kg


Glovebox - 2.26kg


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

For the eagle eyed amongst you, thats just a smidge under 16kg in relatively menial crap... this car can be put on a diet very easily!!! :lol:


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

After I had my ass handed to me by a 205 gti with a GTI6 engine in it on Saturday it is time I stripped mine.
I'll do it over the next few weeks :twisted:


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

The Godbarber said:


> After I had my ass handed to me by a 205 gti with a GTI6 engine in it on Saturday it is time I stripped mine.
> I'll do it over the next few weeks :twisted:


Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Madmax199 said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > After I had my ass handed to me by a 205 gti with a GTI6 engine in it on Saturday it is time I stripped mine.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

This ^^^^^


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

NickG said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > The Godbarber said:
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > The Godbarber said:
> ...


Now you may laugh but I've had 7 205 gtis and the last two were 192bhp mi16 powered and 176bhp gti6 powered

My 300 bhp evo 6 RSII did 12.5 seconds down santapod drag strip the mi16 did 14 seconds and the gti6 did 13 seconds the torque on them is out of this world!!!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Gentlepersons I am somewhat disheartened.

What is the lightest anyone has got thier tt.

I love the car but it's like driving a bloody sofa.

I need someone to tell me some good news or ive halfway got rid of this tt .

It handles well and stops well thanks to.the Carbotech pads but I am livid that I got done by a 205 with 100 less horsepower.!!!!

Come on its christmas!!!!!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

You can remove loads of weight quite easily. You're never going to be 205 weight, but you'll have much more power with a few mods!

I've removed 150kg very easily so far;


A/C system 16kg
SAI system 2kg
Downpipe & Decat 5kg
FMIC (in lieu of 2xSMIC) 2kg
Engine plastics 5kg
Headlight washers deleted 1kg
Undertray Removed 2kg
Back seats 20kg
Parcel shelf 0.5kg
Front seats 22kg (11kg between only a new each)
Carpets 11kg
Head unit 1.5kg
Head unit surround 1kg
CD Changer 2.5kg
Rear Speakers 1kg
Dash supports 2kg
Steering Wheel 2kg (difference between old and new)
Glovebox 2kg
Rear Plastics & cover 5kg
Spare wheel & tools 18kg
Rear Ballast 16kg
Rear tow hook 2kg
Tunnel plastics 2kg
Sound deadening 6kg

Still another 50kg of fairly basic stuff to remove too:


Front brake callipers - save 6kg
Lighter wheels - expect atleast 16kg overall (hopefully more)
More sound deadening - 4kg
Ceiling cover - 1kg?
Door cards - 6kg
Passenger Airbag - 5kg?
Lightweight battery - 6kg saving
Remove OEM backbox - 10kg?

200kg off the car in total will equate to a massive performance gain!! Chin-up and crack on, lets face it, if you wanted a pocket rocket you bought the wrong car, but this will be a very capable track weapon!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> You can remove loads of weight quite easily. You're never going to be 205 weight, but you'll have much more power with a few mods!
> 
> I've removed 150kg very easily so far;
> 
> ...


Cheers nick , I was gobsmacked mate!!!
I honestly didn't know how heavy the tt is!!!!

I only bought it to be a track car and I do love it , im a bit to long in the tooth for a pocket rocket again so maybe I'll have to dig deep and persevere!!!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1200kg isn't an unrealistic target mate, that's what i'm going to be aiming for including a roll cage! (Set the targets high!)(Well, low, but you get what i mean!) :lol:


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> 1200kg isn't an unrealistic target mate, that's what i'm going to be aiming for including a roll cage! (Set the targets high!)(Well, low, but you get what i mean!) :lol:


I have been chatting to Rich from Turnpike Racing and thier two.wheel.drive quattro tt coupe is stripped to within an inch of its life and weighs 1200 so I can't see us mere mortals getting down.to.that level as thiers is fully race prepped.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

The Godbarber said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > 1200kg isn't an unrealistic target mate, that's what i'm going to be aiming for including a roll cage! (Set the targets high!)(Well, low, but you get what i mean!) :lol:
> ...


Hmmm, that doesn't sound right. :? VT's got a photo on the weighbridge thats 1240kg. He's still got AC, Door cards, Glass Windows among other things!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ha, Ha -- down to 1130 kg in a heavier roadster. It takes some work, but can be done. I have a build thread floating around for what it takes to get serious weight of of this thing. Things like stripping the interior, aluminium exhaust, and removing unnecessary junk like some emission stuff is needed to get there, but it's possible. A coupe can get in the 1,000 lbs with enough work. So the sky is the limit!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

NickG said:


> The Godbarber said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


Sorry meant to say that was 1200 with a full tank of fuel and a bloke sitting in it!!!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Madmax199 said:


> Ha, Ha -- down to 1130 kg in a heavier roadster. It takes some work, but can be done. I have a build thread floating around for what it takes to get serious weight of of this thing. Things like stripping the interior, aluminium exhaust, and removing unnecessary junk like some emission stuff is needed to get there, but it's possible. A coupe can get in the 1,000 lbs with enough work. So the sky is the limit!


Well , I stand corrected , ive got over the shock of getting done by a 205 now too!!
I will get a 205 track car for wet weather track days so I can have the best of both worlds!!!!!!!!!

So ill persevere for the time being


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi, I know this car from coombe, Tony is the driver its blue now but was yellow in a previous post of mine. He has a full cage so probably 100kg, less some 4wd stuff so I would say around the 1050kg as a car.


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

brushwood69 said:


> Hi, I know this car from coombe, Tony is the driver its blue now but was yellow in a previous post of mine. He has a full cage so probably 100kg, less some 4wd stuff so I would say around the 1050kg as a car.


There's some good vids on YouTube of him driving!!!!

Cheers
Liam


----------



## Prawn (May 14, 2015)

Tony's TT may well be 1200kg with him sat in it and a full tank of fuel, but the car itself is nowhere near 1200kg I can assure you!

Dare I suggest, controversially, that the best way to shed weight on a TT would be to remove the prop, rear diff, and shafts 

Tony's TT mentioned above is fairly conclusive proof that you can still have a phenomenal car without them!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Prawn said:


> Tony's TT may well be 1200kg with him sat in it and a full tank of fuel, but the car itself is nowhere near 1200kg I can assure you!
> 
> Dare I suggest, controversially, that the best way to shed weight on a TT would be to remove the prop, rear diff, and shafts
> 
> Tony's TT mentioned above is fairly conclusive proof that you can still have a phenomenal car without them!


Don't you start 'n' all!! :lol:


----------



## Prawn (May 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> Don't you start 'n' all!! :lol:


Haha. Sorry Nick :lol:

Serious question though: are there any FWD based track cars on the forum? Or are all the track builds 225's retaining the haldex?

I know of Lawro's silver TT that's still using the haldex and appears to go very well, and Andys Orange BT TT looks good, but I don't think ive seen any fwd TT track cars aside from Tony's championship winning beast?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

To be honest, I don't think there's been many full on Track TT's full stop on here until the last 18 months!

Obviously there's a few out there, Max's, Tony's and Andy's as you say, but none have 'complete' build threads on here from what I've seen. Starting to get there though, so I'm hoping the development of different ideas will really pick-up going forward!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Prawn said:


> Tony's TT may well be 1200kg with him sat in it and a full tank of fuel, but the car itself is nowhere near 1200kg I can assure you!
> 
> Dare I suggest, controversially, that the best way to shed weight on a TT would be to remove the prop, rear diff, and shafts
> 
> Tony's TT mentioned above is fairly conclusive proof that you can still have a phenomenal car without them!


Very controversial indeed! There is no denying that you can still have a fast and phenomenal FWD track/race car. However, a similarly prepped AWD car will be significantly faster even carrying a weight penalty over the FWD one. There is a reason AWD and FWD/RWD cars are classed differently -- or AWD platforms get a mandatory handicap in open classes. You can't beat gravity and physics, an AWD platform holds an unfair advantage over the other layouts! Don't get me wrong, they can all be fast. But on a levels playing field, AWD wins and will be faster every time!

I like to use this video to remind people what AWD did to the world of racing, and what put Audi on the map:


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Prawn said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you start 'n' all!! :lol:
> ...


There are a few here in the US. A friend of mine built a nice 180TT and was very successful with it in NASA (TTB class) racing -- there is also an SCCA STU one that is a converted AWD car. Both are fast, but looking at their times, they're FWD-fast; but not doing times indicative of a fast AWD car (maybe about 1:30 sec behind per lap which is huge).

This is the 180 TT one









This one is the converted AWD one. It started life as a world challenge AWD car, then got sold and converted to FWD for SCCA STU class.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Madmax199 said:


>


That door bar though! 

Nice and solid!!!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Nascar bar, very effective protection against T bone type crashes at the track. Several US sanctioning bodies mandate one for full wheel-wheel competition.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Done a bit more today and weighed in;

Passenger Airbag - Exactly 3.5kg. 

Wiring from Cd Changer and rear passenger speaker back to stereo - 0.5kg!!!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Headlining and interior lights up too with wiring... 2.1kg!!!!










Plastic trims for both a-pillars... 0.8kg total


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

My bad, not been keeping the library up to date.

Cockpit brackets various...1.21kg










VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Off topic, but am right in saying you're running without Archliners all round?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Off topic, but am right in saying you're running without Archliners all round?


Nearly. Got the front ones cut down to stop the water spraying into the back of the lights.....










And once my FMIC is fitted this week, a nice space to route my brake ducting through.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic, but am right in saying you're running without Archliners all round?
> ...


Looking good! I removed the rears today, no worries about the fuel tank filler neck and all that jazz on the drivers side?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Nope.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> Nope.
> 
> V


Awesome, i can follow that :lol:


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > NickG said:
> ...


Haha, you guys sound like babies taking their first steps! I haven't had any of that stuff in my car since when it was still my wife's daily driver. Lol


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

:lol: @ Max


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

A/C delete all engine bay .....

Condenser 2.685kg
Compressor, rubber hoses and bolts 6.95kg
Dryer, bolts and pipework 1.53kg
Ally cross pipes and manifold 0.85

Total 12.015kg

VT


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Von Twinzig said:


> A/C delete all engine bay .....
> 
> Condenser 2.685kg
> Compressor, rubber hoses and bolts 6.95kg
> ...


Shorter/lighter pulley belt fitted..
Steve


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Horn + 2 brackets and bolts = 385g

VT


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Rear disk and caliper delete , champion!!!!


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't drive mine yet still waiting for seats.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally removed that pesky heater matrix and was presently surprised...





3.0kg and 4.7kg = 7.7kg!

My replacement is just under 1.2kg so a lovely nett saving of 6.5kg!! I was only expecting 5kg so I'm happy with that!


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

NickG said:


> Finally removed that pesky heater matrix and was presently surprised...!


How much stuff did you have to remove to get at this heavy mother?


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

brushwood69 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Finally removed that pesky heater matrix and was presently surprised...!
> ...


Just thinking the same question. Can it be removed without taking out the engine Nick?

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I would say it's 'possible' certainly, but also that I wouldn't like to try it!!

You would definitely be able to fill a swear jar, put it that way.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

What parts would be difficult Nick? My a/c manifold is history, so it looks like...drain the coolant, disconnect the two water pipes, undo 4 studs and the rest is from the inside. As the thing is scrap I could just cut off the studs from inside if I can't get to them easily...maybe?

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah it's the studs from the engine bay that are a nightmare, you have to contort even with the engine out as they are behind some heat shield/insulation. It's certainly possible that you could cut it off from the cabin side I guess, although again it's so tight that I just couldn't see even where the studs were when I was looking.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Nick, when you get a minute could you take a photo from inside the engine bay identifying where the studs come through and maybe the back of the complete unit showing the studs themselves please? Thanks.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Okay, so the red circles are where you'll find 10mm bolts 4nr in total, the green circle is where there is a plastic leg that just pushes into a big rubber grommet...







Hope this helps!!! 8)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep. Perfect thanks Nick.

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

For anyone who might be wondering, once the heater matrix is removed, you'll be left with two large holes that are this shape...










Ignore the hex holes... they're for my bulkhead adapters!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> For anyone who might be wondering, once the heater matrix is removed, you'll be left with two large holes that are this shape...
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the hex holes... they're for my bulkhead adapters!


Ooow, can you make me a set please Nick? Collected this off a mate over the weekend.....










VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Von Twinzig said:


> Ooow, can you make me a set please Nick?


Ditto


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Do you both want the same hex head holes in the plate to allow fitment of these...

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/perfo...mbing-solutions-bulkhead-dual-hose-connectors

1/2" to 3/4" is what i used to match the existing pipework and new heater core


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I honestly probably wont run pipes into the car and will be going down the demist option I posted on your thread, but happy to have the same hex ones as I will a use for them with cables and so on - so yeah, I will have the same please.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

1781cc said:


> I honestly probably wont run pipes into the car and will be going down the demist option I posted on your thread, but happy to have the same hex ones as I will a use for them with cables and so on - so yeah, I will have the same please.


Awesome, no problem! Makes it easier for me. 8)


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes please Nick, that looks far better than running a couple of flexible hoses through grommets. Let me know the cost.

Thanks

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Awesome!

My usual place wanted nearly £40 per pair... so after i got back up off the floor, i've sent it to another guy i usually use for work who likes cash!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

NickG said:


> Awesome!
> 
> My usual place wanted nearly £40 per pair... so after i got back up off the floor, i've sent it to another guy i usually use for work who likes cash!


Cash is King. Let me know when you need it. Thanks again.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Window motor and all cables from the door (including stereo, locks, mirrors and window switches)

1.793kg a side


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Helloooooo ladies!! 8)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

NickG said:


> Helloooooo ladies!! 8)


niiiiice.... whats the bottom left one? Jeremy Beadle's knuckleduster?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Noooo it's a thermostat plate of some description for a mini or something like that.... [smiley=argue.gif]

I've just offered mine up and they'll fit just fine!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Looking good Nick.

VT


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

To crashbar or not to crashbar? this is the question!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Roll bar, or are you contemplating removing the scaffold pole across the dash area? 

VT


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

If you mean behind the bumper, my rear one is gone and i'm not sure whether or not to ditch the front...

Pros - Weigthloss and more airflow potential
Cons - You may end up minus two legs if all goes wrong (Then again, you may anyway!)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes, bumper crashbars - certainly not the dashbar!!

Based on what you wrote about legs it's staying, I'm gonna bolt it back on tomorrow! I don't think I have the mental fortitude to do a zanardi and bounce back the way that man has, he's a real life super hero!


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Phew! Rear one's gone, front one supports the IC and oil cooler, it's staying.

VT


----------



## vlamgat (May 25, 2009)

I have turned my TTRS into a Pro Pirelli World Challenge GTS car and done all the things you guys have been talking about. I did get the weight including the cage down to about 2650 with 1/4 fuel, safety gear, coolsuit, two ABS, custom rear suspension, lexan all round, Stoptech brakes and carbon fiber bonnet. I retained the full cross bar under the dash to support the cage and because roll over is a very real risk in the race world and this is an important structure (BTDT in a triple and the bar was important in retaining the rigidity which we measured post the event). Balance remains 55% front despite relocating the battery, coolsuit box and some cage structure aft of the centre line. If the fueltank was larger this could be adjusted further.

But for the slightly noisy exhaust it could be driven on the road but of course cannot be road legal. Car is fast, handles well with no understeer unti the limit and then itseasily corrected with a little throttle.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

with airbag... 3KG!!!!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mirrors


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Unused interior wiring harness :roll:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> Unused interior wiring harness :roll:


Holy


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Guys, I might be being thick, but what are these big black brackets for? One either side of the car, just behind the front seats.

Can they be binned?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Structural support, don't remove until you have a full cage tied in!


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

NickG said:


> Structural support, don't remove until you have a full cage tied in!


Thanks Nick. Makes sense - they look pretty substantial (and heavy)!

I've got a half cage, welded in...should I keep them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Assuming that's your red bar in the picture and it goes side to side i'd say you would be ok to actually! Got any better pics?


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

It is indeedy

The problem with better pics is that it shows just how friggin red the cage is!! So all the pics are crap...My mechanic especially takes offence at the colour scheme haha



















I'm also wondering about arch liners - I have no idea how much they weigh, but wondering if there's any need for them on a track car? I wonder if air flow to brakes and around the intake would be much better without them too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Ditch the support bars, I did - its structural but the half cage makes up for it and yours is welded in so especially strong.

Arch liners... if you are running SMICs then trim the tops off and ditch - follow the VT blueprint on his thread. If you are running an FMIC then ditch entirely as I have done now.

Only possible issue may be backwash in the rain into the headlight electrics but unlikely and IMO not something I concern myself with.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

Alright cool, I'll get trimming the front liners!

Removed the counterweight and rear towing point. New wheels have arrived too. Once I get those support bars out and wheels on, I must be close to another 45kg out since I got the car 

Biggest weight saving for trackday tomorrow though is thanks to my mate's boss. Cancelled his day off due to some issues at work, so he can't make it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

FJ1000 said:


> I'm also wondering about arch liners


.If your running a standard airbox beware! The wash from the tyres on a wet day finds it way in via the cold air feed duct and water then soaks the air filter and then on towards the MAF! Ditch the airbox or block the duct.


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rear wheel liners 6.8 lbs (2.94 kg)


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rear tow hook bracket 4.6 lbs (1.98 kg)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

aliens - 1.550kg










Evap, front arch mounts, bolts and n249 with all pipes (including the hard pipe cut off from the coolant one at the back of the engine), plus pollen filter - 3.9kg

The photo says 4.6kg, but thats because it had the neuspeed heat shield in there and that weighs 700g on its own (I forgot to do the pic without!)


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

Standard downpipe and cats on a 225 weighs in at 12.1kg

For reference, my Pipewerx decat and downpipe was 6.25 kg - so little under half the weight saved front-to-mid placement on the car.


----------



## djscoventry (Jul 15, 2017)

Hiya,

Great thread!

Can I ask what the rear roadster rear panel/bracket is?

Thanks guys!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

fuel tank undertrays (left and right), rear bumper and its two metal plates + bolts, small bracket that used to hold lower engine plastic surround and the surround itself, rear hatch electric pulley = 6.4kg


----------



## TT_Italy (Aug 26, 2017)

Von Twinzig said:


> A/C delete all engine bay .....
> 
> Condenser 2.685kg
> Compressor, rubber hoses and bolts 6.95kg
> ...


Hi, we've just started a project like yours. (you can see a topic)
Which service belt have you used after you have leaved the AC?

Thanks


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

TT_Italy said:


> Von Twinzig said:
> 
> 
> > A/C delete all engine bay .....
> ...


You need a 6PK1120 belt, for 1.8T engines WITHOUT Aircon. 8)


----------



## TT_Italy (Aug 26, 2017)

NickG said:


> TT_Italy said:
> 
> 
> > Von Twinzig said:
> ...


Yes, thank you. After a lot of trying, we found it!


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

What's the standard weight without a driver and a tank of fuel?


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Large bracket under rear seats 1.5Kg with the bolts. Include the other smaller brackets under the back seat for another 750g


----------



## Jools TT (Jan 21, 2017)

1.33 kilo saved in swapping steering wheel

download/file.php?id=363738&mode=view

download/file.php?id=363746&mode=view


----------



## leebez (Mar 9, 2018)

Following this with great interest.
I'll be embarking on a TT rally car build this year


----------

